# Nikon D90 on a 70-200 2.8 vr?



## fino (Apr 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how this duo does & if you get that zoom affect for having a crop sensor? thanks


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes it will work great. The crop will apply making the lens about 100-300


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2013)

GOOD lens, either the older VR model or the newer VR-II with Nanocrystal coating...pretty sweet rig!!!! I shoot MOST of my images still with the "old" 2003 model VR 70-200.


----------



## fino (Apr 24, 2013)

MOREGONE said:


> Yes it will work great. The crop will apply making the lens about 100-300



you're saying it's going to make it a 100-300? I wanted this for indoor shooting and I feel like 100mm is too much. My friend who has a T1i (crop sensor too) is using the Canon version 70-200 2.8 IS lens and there was no "zoom" in his.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 24, 2013)

fino said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it will work great. The crop will apply making the lens about 100-300
> ...




A D90 is a 1.5 crop sensor, so your 70mm becomes 70 x 1.5 = 105mm, and your 200 becomes 200 x 1.5 = 300mm.

Tough lens to shoot indoors unless you don't need a very wide angle of view.


----------



## TheLost (Apr 24, 2013)

fino said:


> you're saying it's going to make it a 100-300? I wanted this for indoor shooting and I feel like 100mm is too much. My friend who has a T1i (crop sensor too) is using the Canon version 70-200 2.8 IS lens and there was no "zoom" in his.



Your friends T1i has a 1.6 crop factor.. so his 70-200 is equal to 122-320mm
Your D90 has a 1.5 crop factor.. so you get 100-300mm

Here is a secret..  all of your existing lenses are affected by this crop factor.. do you have the 18-105 kit lens? its ~27-157mm on your D90..  if you didn't notice it before you won't notice it with the 70-200 

I use my Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VR1 on a crop body indoors quite often.   Its an awesome lens!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 24, 2013)

you'll love that lens


----------



## Nikanon (Apr 25, 2013)

I shoot my 70-200 2.8 VRII on my D7000 and it's an amazing combo!


----------

